# EBC green good stuffs?



## daibachi (Feb 13, 2001)

"Features and Benefits of Greenstuff brake pads
Upgrade brake performance by up to 30% over OE pads, friction co-efficient of 0.46µ
Excellent initial bite resulting in instant response, no warm-up needed
Leading fade resistance on the street, heat stable to a blistering 1000°F
* Extremely low rotor wear due to high Kevlar content *
Low dust formula, great for alloys due to zero carbon content
Low vibration, smooth operation" quoted from tirerack
it says it's extremely low rotor wear... but I heard lots of ppls said it eats rotor like crazy... so which one is true? and comparing to hawk hps.. which one is better?
thanks


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (daibachi)*

Any materials experts...especially composites?
I remember graphite (carbon fiber) tears up drill bits and milling bits....I don't know about kevlar


----------



## DubStarVR6 (Feb 24, 2003)

From what I've heard from my auto-x and road racing buddies, they said Greenstuff will eat up rotors like crazy


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (DubStarVR6)*

They ate two sets of my stock rotors in daily driving with a little aggressiveness thrown in. Only took a few thousand miles both times.


----------



## '84GTI-Spence (May 17, 2003)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (daibachi)*

what i have heard is that it eats any rotor except for the EBC rotors.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? ('84GTI-Spence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *'84GTI-Spence* »_what i have heard is that it eats any rotor except for the EBC rotors.


Someone on here had them eat a set of those too, can't remember who though.


----------



## daibachi (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (MikeBlaze)*

hmm.. so everyone has heard others or actuallie experienced this stuffs eat up rotors rite? but other than that I heard it's very good pad... anything come close or better than it but more gentle to the rotor?


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (daibachi)*

I hear Porterfield r4-s' are good pads. As well as Ferodo. I'll be trying the porterfields next myself. I'm running PBR Metal Master pads now, not bad performance for a street car/daily driver.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_They ate two sets of my stock rotors in daily driving with a little aggressiveness thrown in. Only took a few thousand miles both times.

same here, i will never use greenstuff again


----------



## DubManVR6 (Sep 10, 2003)

From all that I have read, Mintex Red box seems to be the best pad in all around dusting, rotor wear, performance ect. 
I have heard terrible stories about EBC pads... I will never try them.


----------



## twopointoneleeters (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (DubManVR6)*

i heard the same thing about ebc. the users of mintex and ferodo are few around here, but they seem to be happy with what they have. i have tried two aftermarket at the moment. axis wore and scarred my rotors, and ate warped the next set. i wouldn't use them. mintex and ferodo aren't readily found here, so i'm looking at hawk or brembro.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

*Re: (twopointoneleeters)*

I've never tried EBC Green pads but I've heard bad things about them....I am running Mintex Red Box pads now and am satisfied with them but I think my next pads will be Hawk HPS.


----------



## Kenji (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (daibachi)*

I have had EBC rotors and Green Stuff pads on all four wheels for about 10K miles now (all on the street; no track use), and I have mixed feelings.
The only drawback (but a substantial one) is that I usually get mild pulsing through the brake pedal. Occasionally, however, I get butter-smooth stops, even under hard braking. Maybe there's some temperature-matching thing between the pads and rotors that I don't understand.
However, I love everything else about this combination. The initial bite in wet conditions is significantly better than stock, and I really love the low amount of brake dust generated by the pads (cleaning my wheels is fun, but ...).
And as far as the pads "eating" the rotors, this hasn't been an issue for me.


----------



## 95' GLX VR6 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (Kenji)*

Well a lot of you seem to have "heard" stuff, and hearing stuff is great, but what a bunch of lies. EBC Green's are very nice, they improve performance, and except for the mild pulsing in the break pedal. I've been using them with Powerslot rotors.
But the reason I probably like them so much is because they saved my life.


----------



## Blk6N (Oct 6, 2003)

You either LOVE 'em or HATE 'em!
I sell these, along with many other parts, @ work. We normally get calls saying either: "These things are brilliant - best Pad I ever used" 
or "These things are s**t!!!! I want my money back"
IMHO it's down to the compatibility between the Disc & pad. Some rotors are too soft to take the G/Stuffs and therefore wear quickly. Some aren't so good at getting rid of the heat build up and then they warp. So far I would say that the ones we have sold for VW's, built in the last 10 years, have worked great








I s'pose it's all down to the rotors u have


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (95' GLX VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95' GLX VR6* »_Well a lot of you seem to have "heard" stuff, and hearing stuff is great, but what a bunch of lies. EBC Green's are very nice, they improve performance, and except for the mild pulsing in the break pedal. 

The "mild pulsing in the break pedal" you're experiencing is the start of the end for your rotors.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (MikeBlaze)*

I've used 4 different types of pads since I started auto-xing my MKIV. I started with the greenstuffs and I was really impressed. The cold bite was excellent and they never faded during any of the punnishment I put them through. Mind you, this was on Brembo sport rotors.
In two months, the rotors became warped with a thin layer of coppery, brassy, stuff baked on to them. Another set did exactly the same thing. I finally gave up and moved on to some Hawks, Mintex, and finally settled on Ferodo DS2000/2500.
I really can't say they were bad pads, they just didn't cool down as quickly as a street pad normally should. They maintained their heat, essentially baking warps into the rotor once the car was stopped. All you need to do to prevent this is treat them like race pads and give them time to cool; drive around a little after you come off a hot lap and everything should be fine.


----------



## Doug Brekke (Jan 28, 2000)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (Crash6)*

Personally, I hated EBC Greenstuff. I could get them to fade during a spirited mountain drive easily. They felt one step up from stock to me, which isn't what I was looking for. This was with Euro Sport slotted 11.3" rotors. I now run Porterfield R4-S, which almost match my old Hawk HP+ race pads in performance, yet are far less dusty, more rotor-wear friendly, and silent in use. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daibachi (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (Doug Brekke)*

Where can I get Porterfield R4-S online? and how is it good for daily street use?


----------



## Doug Brekke (Jan 28, 2000)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (daibachi)*

The R4-S are perfect for street use. They're designed for street driving with the occasional auto-x and track day on weekends. They aren't nearly as dusty as I'd expect for a pad this aggressive. They warm up fast too, usually after one solid stop on a cold morning. Once yet get them hotter, they really start to bite well (during spirited driving).
I remember running Ferodo DS2000's on my old Jetta VR, and they'd take at least two hard stops before they'd work at all! The Porterfields are about as racy as you can get on the street without the drawbacks of running a race pad daily.
Got mine at http://www.supremepowerparts.com


----------



## daibachi (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (Doug Brekke)*

Thanks for the link... but how come pad for post96 vr6 is much more expensive... 40 bux more than the other... =(


----------



## tyfoon129 (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
The "mild pulsing in the break pedal" you're experiencing is the start of the end for your rotors.

nope, at high temps the ebc's leave a coat of resine on the rotors, and thats what cuases the pulsing. Its nothing bad and it dosent mean your rotors are warped.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (tyfoon129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyfoon129* »_
nope, at high temps the ebc's leave a coat of resine on the rotors, and thats what cuases the pulsing. Its nothing bad and it dosent mean your rotors are warped.

Doesn't this effect pad contact with the rotor?
When mine started making the noise the car wouldn't brake (performance wise) as it did before.


_Modified by MikeBlaze at 4:18 PM 10-22-2003_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (MikeBlaze)*

I had EBC rotors and Greenstuffs on my VR6 Corrado. I was impressed with their stopping ability, as they saved me once...but I was not impressed with their dust generation. In my opinion they generated alot of dust. After 8,000miles, the EBC rotors did not show any adverse wearing...they were not warped nor did they have any caked on residue. My only gripe about the rotors is the rears. The rear rotors for my Corrado did not seem as well machined as OEM Brembos. For example, on several occasions I had to bang my wheel off, and that even took a long time. Yes, you can say this was oxidation related, but the opposite rotor has similar tendencies.
I have since upgrade to 11.3" brakes, and I am now running HAWK HPS pads on OEM rotors. I cant compared the braking qualities of the pads, as the whole setup is different, so it would be fair. But I can compared the amount of brake dust. The HAWK pads generate alot less brake dust that the EBCs. Aggressive driving after a washing, for a duration of say 2hr, yield little dust, only noticeable up close.
I have notticed, however, that the HAWKs do fade quicker.....although this may have something to do with not have slotted and/or drilled rotors. I plan to upgrade to Brembo sport rotors next summer.


----------



## MikekiM (Aug 21, 2001)

I think the EBC's are a good replacement pad designed for the street. When you use them this way, they're a fine pad.
For something more aggressive, I"m very happy with the Carbotech Bobcats. They work great on a few of the short track sessions I ran, and great on the street with no squeel.


----------



## hensta (Dec 26, 2000)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (daibachi)*

I personally had them on my Integra GSR. They warped my rotors in less than 5k miles and when the brakes started to pulse my steering wheel vibrated like I was going over speed bumps. Scary. They also caused a gunmetal dust coating on my stock rims within one week of cleaning them. Granted the rotors may have been different than ours but still I wil NEVER buy them again.


----------



## Dnuggs (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (hensta)*

I have been running greenstuffs on ate powerslotted rotors for close to 40 thousand miles and have had nothing but good luck with them.I switched from mintex reds which to me were not providing the stopping power I was lookin for and they created a lot of dust.(wheels turned black and I wash the ride weekly) I can't say the greenstuffs do not have dust but it is very minimal compared to the mintex. I would recommend them although they are on the pricey side.The stops really are smooth like butter as stated above if they are broken in the correct way as stated in the ebc instructions. 
For the budget minded I would recommend KVR performance pads.Not many people on here know about them but they really are great pads and have been around for quite some time. Pretty big with the honda/import scene but regardless of that on my old car I had the KVR's with brembo cross drilled rotors all around and they produced very little or hardly any dust.Very good pad for the money and if they made front pads when I got my ebc's I would be runnin those now.(They make fronts and rears for all vw's now) Hope the info helped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Y2KVR6GTI (Aug 16, 1999)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (Doug Brekke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug Brekke* »_The R4-S are perfect for street use. They're designed for street driving with the occasional auto-x and track day on weekends. They aren't nearly as dusty as I'd expect for a pad this aggressive. They warm up fast too, usually after one solid stop on a cold morning. Once yet get them hotter, they really start to bite well (during spirited driving).
I remember running Ferodo DS2000's on my old Jetta VR, and they'd take at least two hard stops before they'd work at all! The Porterfields are about as racy as you can get on the street without the drawbacks of running a race pad daily.
Got mine at http://www.supremepowerparts.com


Porterfield R4S http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (daibachi)*

No rotor eating here. I am very near the end of a set of Greens on the front of our street GTI. Ran them at about 10 autocrosses, 3 track days and 25-30k spirited street miles. The rotors have held up fine, and could possibly be used some more. However I usually replace the rotors with the pads since they are super cheap for my application.
I have been really pleased with these pads, but please note that the weight and speed that I am dealing with in a 95whp A2 is WAY different than those of you running A4 Golf/Jetta with VR6 or 1.8t and such so my experience probably is of no value for your application. However those of you with older lighter cars don't be afraid of the Greens, nice high friction and decent life. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by chois at 10:17 PM 10-24-2003_


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (chois)*

well my main problem with them is the rotor wear, Iused them on brand new brembo replacement rotors, and new greenstuff pads. I bet the problem is the kevlar content, and it doesnt cool down enough. Point is, they killed two sets of brand new rotors, in about 10k miles. Ive had enough. I only auto-x my car, and I bet red box will be enough for that.


----------



## SLCBrent (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (Jettavr666)*

I had Green Stuff on my old car and thought they were great. They didn't eat my rotors and had very good performance. They were kind of dusty, but that's the only big downside.
Now I have Mintex red and they are horrible! After 2 hard stops the pedal drops to the floor. I am afraid to even go to an auto-x because my brakes would be faded before I complete the course. They are much worse than OE as far as performance goes. My buddy also had them on his Celica GT-S and ended up replacing them with stockers.
my $.02


----------



## QT_GTI (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (daibachi)*

Green stuff is better than Hawk HP+... they eat up my slotted and drilled rotor.... now my rotor only have drilled...


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (QT_GTI)*

i had them on my 93 gti 16v ate up the rotors , had them on my jetta with brembos drilled warped them inunder 3k of normal driving so they suck hard now i am using willwood up front with fedaros and stockers out back


----------



## QT_GTI (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (BlkVentoTurbo)*

feedback on green stuff?


----------



## amvr6 (Apr 15, 1999)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (QT_GTI)*

10,000 miles plus on my EBC green stuff with PowerStop Rotors(cross-drilled). No wear, low dust, great stopping power. No complaints here.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (daibachi)*

I have used them extensively on my Fiat.
No issues.
On the GTI VR6, I'll stick with the Ferrodo Street / autocross compound.
Peace,
Kevin


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (QT_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QT_GTI* »_feedback on green stuff?

Sure,
I have a set of Green Stuff on the front of my 1998 GTi-VR6. 
The Green stuff grip very well over stock; the seat of the pants tell me that I have more braking power in normal driving situations. These pads don't generate much dust, when compared to stock, either (some dust, of course). The Green Stuff are NOT for track day or hard repetative stopping. In my experience, the Green Stuffs don't take heat as well as some other pads (Ferodo for example) but the do have great cold grip and superb stopping power for everyday driving.
My rotor wear does not appear excessive, but I could care less about rotor wear, I replace my rotors everytime I replace pads (as should everyone).
If you don't track your car, Green Stuff brake pads are excellent IMHO. If you do track your car and still drive it on the street I recommend Ferodo DS 2500 (be prepared for lots and lots of dust).


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_The Green Stuff are NOT for...hard repetative stopping. 

Unfortunetly these situations occur through the course of daily driving and spirited driving for alot of people.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
Unfortunetly these situations occur through the course of daily driving and spirited driving for alot of people.

Not even close to the level that they do on the track though. I have had many a spirited drive on a back road or canyon road, and even when in full out 'drive like an ass' mode I don't get anywhere near the brake abuse that is routine on a road course.
But maybe that's just me.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
Unfortunetly these situations occur through the course of daily driving and spirited driving for alot of people.

My comments were limited to the track...(with repeated 100mph to 40mph braking for chicanes and turns). If you drive hard enough on the street to overheat the range of the EBC green stuffs you should be jailed.










_Modified by briang at 10:12 AM 10-29-2003_


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_
My comments were limited to the track...(with repeated 100mph to 40mph braking for chicanes and turns). If you drive hard enough on the street to overheat the range of the EBC green stuffs you should be jailed.









_Modified by briang at 10:12 AM 10-29-2003_

You must have a better opinion of the Greens then you let on. There are numerous cases of people having trashed rotors with the Greens from street driving. You said they are not for hard reptitive stops but recommend them for the street. My point was that many people, including myself, have found the limits of these pads on a street set-up in a daily driver. Your jail comment is ridiculous in that you have no way of knowing the exact set-up, driving style, traffic conditions, etc. of every unsuccesful EBC Greenstuff user. They are proven to not be a totally reliable pad for the street compared to other pads that are available.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
You must have a better opinion of the Greens then you let on. There are numerous cases of people having trashed rotors with the Greens from street driving. You said they are not for hard reptitive stops but recommend them for the street. My point was that many people, including myself, have found the limits of these pads on a street set-up in a daily driver.

well said, i have these currently on my jetta, and tommrow Im finally getting ride of them, and the rotors they trashed. 
Okay I got 8k out of brand new brembo replacment rotors with these pads, for a pad that says zero rotor wear i think that just plain sucks. I dont have the money for a complete brake job every 10k, especially on a daily driver


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (Jettavr666)*

I wonder if they made some sort of compound change for these pads. I can think of no other way that some of us have at absolutely no rotor wear issues and others have had bad rotor wear experiences....


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (chois)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chois* »_I wonder if they made some sort of compound change for these pads. I can think of no other way that some of us have at absolutely no rotor wear issues and others have had bad rotor wear experiences....

From what i've read they have changed the compound several times. Also i'm not sure how many people are actually experiencing rotor wear but rather pad failure. I think more the latter, probably my case as well. Heat them up too much and they start coming apart and sticking to the rotor causing the "bumps" on the surface and the warped rotor sound. I could feel the "bumps" and see them but couldn't tell if the rotors were actually warped.
I remember one of the mods here went through 4 sets of rotors experiencing the same problems. One or two sets of the rotors were cryo treated. After having the problems with the cryo rotors he sent the rotors back to the cryo place where they said that the rotor was fine but had pad deposits all over it. If I can find the thread i'll post the link...


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
You must have a better opinion of the Greens then you let on. 

I like them. I've had no problems (other than on the track). They can't take my track days (better than stock though) they fade horribly when hot. 
Whist, I don't know other's experiences, from my point of view even serious street driving does not strain my set of EBC Green Stuff Pads. My Jail comments were probably over the top. However, my experience with these is that they will take spirited driving just fine, track days will overheat the pads (it took several laps -approximately 10 mins of driving with 1:04.xx lap times [about average for the VWs...) on this 1.2 mile road course to invoke unhappy overheated pads








I will be switching back to Ferodo DS2500 (similar street bite with better temperature tolerance but more dust) by next season. IMHO EBC Green Stuff pads are great...for the street only though.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: EBC green good stuffs? (briang)*

You do have larger front brakes compared to me along with rear discs compared to my drums. I'm sure the extra size up front with your set-up helps the pad more then mine does.


----------

